Ask HN: What are the best books you've read in the past year? - rayalez
======
sundarurfriend
_Non-fiction:_

* 'Better' by Atul Gawande (also his 'Complications' and of course 'The Checklist Manifesto')

* 'A Short History of Nearly Everything' by Bill Bryson.

 _Fiction:_

* 'Fragile Things: Short Fictions and Wonders' by Neil Gaiman

* 'The Name of the Wind' by Patrick Rothfuss

 _Graphic novels ( "comics"):_

* 'Watchmen' by Alan Moore

* 'Promethea' by Alan Moore (actually I'm halfway through this, and loving every bit of it)

 _Special mentions:_

* 'How to Fail at Almost Everything and Still Win Big' by Scott Adams - I only gave this a 4-star rating on Goodreads when I finished it, but I'm finding that I'm usefully applying more and more of the things I learnt from this book as the months go by.

* 'Yoga Benefits Are in Breathing Less' by Artour Rakhimov - to be considered more of an article, taught me useful stuff about O2/CO2 balance in the body, their respective effects, and hence ultimately the effects of different rates of breathing.

~~~
tmaly
I second Scott Adam's book. I am listening to the audio version now.

------
drakenot
'Sapiens: A Brief History of Humankind' by Yuval Noah Harari

~~~
siquick
Amazing book

------
JSeymourATL
\- Daring Greatly: How the Courage to Be Vulnerable Transforms the Way We
Live, Love, Parent, and Lead >
[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13588356-daring-
greatly](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13588356-daring-greatly)

\- Paid to Think: A Leader's Toolkit for Redefining Your Future
>[http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13236274-paid-to-
think?ac...](http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/13236274-paid-to-
think?ac=1&from_search=true)

------
japhyr
The Wild Trees by Richard Preston.

The tallest redwood trees were only discovered ten years ago, by a small group
of people who just love trees. It's a pretty fascinating and inspiring story.

------
Chos89
A Short History of Nearly Everything by Bill Bryson

------
fazkan
elon musk biography, Getting things done, daily rituals,

THE BOOKS THAT CHANGED ME: Rich dad poor dad, Deep work, 40 rules of love

INCOMPLETE BOOKS: bird by bird, Bold, Smarter, faster better, charles duhig,
One thing : will power, Crowdsouring,

seven eves(fiction),

I tend to read multiple books at a time...

------
relaunched
Programming Pearls - Jon Bentley

Iron Druid Chronicles (series) - Kevin Hearne

Monster Hunters Inc (series) - Larry Correia

------
chatmasta
The Power of Habit

Ego is the Enemy

The Seventh Sense

